# Worldmark or Wyndham for skiing?



## GregT (Aug 27, 2011)

All,

Is there a Worldmark or Wyndham property that is closely situated (walking) to ski slopes?  I've visited Big Bear and Tahoe and know that you can drive to the ski areas, but I was curious if there was anything within the systems that was designed specifically for easy access to ski facilities?

I'm looking for Western half of the United States....

Please advise and thanks!

Greg


----------



## bnoble (Aug 27, 2011)

You'll probably have better luck with WorldMark generally for Western US.  I don't think any of the western Wyndham resorts are that close to skiing; Bentley Brook is in the east.


----------



## LLW (Aug 27, 2011)

GregT said:


> All,
> 
> Is there a Worldmark or Wyndham property that is closely situated (walking) to ski slopes?  I've visited Big Bear and Tahoe and know that you can drive to the ski areas, but I was curious if there was anything within the systems that was designed specifically for easy access to ski facilities?
> 
> ...




I don't ski, but for WM:

Cascade Lodge at Whistler - walking.

At Steamboat Springs, there is a free shuttle between the resort and the ski area.


----------



## easyrider (Aug 27, 2011)

Worldmark has resorts on the slope at Whistler. The Cascade is in Whistler Village is only a 5 minute level walk to the lift. The Sundance is near the gondola up on the slope with nice views but after sking you will have to walk 10 minutes uphill back to the resort on a plowed road with 15ft. snowbanks on either side of the road to the resort.

Worldmark Leavenworth is close to Stevens Pass Ski lift or a bit further away is Mission Ridge which is about an hour away.

Worldmark Birch Bay is close enough to Mt Baker Sking.

Worldmark Camlin in Seattle is 45 minutes away from Snoqualmie Pass Ski area.

Worldmark Eagle Crest in Redmond Oregon is about 22 miles from Mt. Bachelor.

Worldmark has two resorts in the Lake Tahoe area near ski areas.

Vacation International has inventory for Worldmark owners in Sun Valley Idaho with sking opportunities.

https://www.worldmarktheclub.com/resorts/


----------



## bnoble (Aug 27, 2011)

> At Steamboat Springs, there is a free shuttle between the resort and the ski area.


This resort also has Wyndham inventory.  I don't know how much though.  I'd still go with WorldMark, myself.


----------



## Rent_Share (Aug 27, 2011)

GregT said:


> I've visited  Tahoe and know that you can drive to the ski areas,


 
Southshore or Tahoe 1,2,3 ?

I thought Tahoe 1,2,3 is up by the various "Ridges" Isn't there a chair lift that services those Timeshares on Tramway ? off of Kingsbury Grade ?


----------



## cotraveller (Aug 28, 2011)

GregT said:


> All,
> 
> Is there a Worldmark or Wyndham property that is closely situated (walking) to ski slopes?  I've visited Big Bear and Tahoe and know that you can drive to the ski areas, but I was curious if there was anything within the systems that was designed specifically for easy access to ski facilities?
> 
> ...



It is probably not one of the areas that would first come to mind for skiing, but WorldMark Red River, New Mexico qualifies as a "walk to the ski lift" location.  One of the ski lifts is probably 20 or 30 feet from the end of the resort building.  See the picture, taken from the deck of a two bedroom unit. 





It's been many years since I skied, and never at Red River, so I can't speak to the ski conditions there.


----------



## mcow2011 (Aug 30, 2011)

*WM Steamboat Springs*



GregT said:


> All,
> 
> Is there a Worldmark or Wyndham property that is closely situated (walking) to ski slopes?  I've visited Big Bear and Tahoe and know that you can drive to the ski areas, but I was curious if there was anything within the systems that was designed specifically for easy access to ski facilities?
> 
> ...



WM Steamboat Springs CO is a good choice. So is WM Midway Utah and WM Wolfcreek Utah. 

If you want a resort where you literally walk out and onto the slopes consider Marriott Moutainside Resort in Park City Utah.

You can often find bargains for Marriott Park City on II search MOU for Getaways. There are some current ski weeks available right now.

II MOU Studios
Dec 02 2011 - Dec 09 2011
0 2 4 024   $297.00  $272.00  $247.00              

Dec 03 2011 - Dec 10 2011
0 2 4 024   $297.00  $272.00  $247.00


----------



## ondeadlin (Aug 31, 2011)

mcow2011 said:


> WM Steamboat Springs CO is a good choice. So is WM Midway Utah and WM Wolfcreek Utah.
> 
> If you want a resort where you literally walk out and onto the slopes consider Marriott Moutainside Resort in Park City Utah.
> 
> ...



Unfortunately, early December is way, way too early to ensure good ski conditions at Park City.  Even Christmas is iffy.  You will never get a prime Marriott Mountainside ski week as a getaway and it is an extremely difficult trade during high season.


----------



## mcow2011 (Aug 31, 2011)

*Most years Marriott Mountainside opens before Thanksgiving*



ondeadlin said:


> Unfortunately, early December is way, way too early to ensure good ski conditions at Park City.  Even Christmas is iffy.  You will never get a prime Marriott Mountainside ski week as a getaway and it is an extremely difficult trade during high season.



The scheduled open date for 2011 is November 19th weather permiting.

Mother nature wil always determine the exact opening date, but as long as it is cold enough this resort can make its own snow for that opening date.

The last several years this resort has had fantastic December skiing. 

Keep searching on II for exchanges or getaways. Earlier this month there were some later December dates available. No matter where you go weather will always be a factor. A week at this resort for less than $300 is a bargain. Normally each night would run that much.

You might even check KSL.com for some ski weeks at Mountainside when Winter arrives.

Good Luck


----------



## ondeadlin (Aug 31, 2011)

I skied 29 days last year, all in Colorado and Utah, and I think it's safe to say we have different definitions of "fantastic."  I would not touch Mountainside with a 10-foot ski pole before early January, and I'd probably prefer to wait even longer than that to ensure good conditions.

Could you get lucky? Sure.  Was last year good? Sure.  Are you more likely to be skiing a few ice-covered machine-made runs with too many people on them, AKA the White Ribbon of Death?  Absolutely.


----------



## mcow2011 (Aug 31, 2011)

*Depends upon mother nature*



ondeadlin said:


> I skied 29 days last year, all in Colorado and Utah, and I think it's safe to say we have different definitions of "fantastic."  I would not touch Mountainside with a 10-foot ski pole before early January, and I'd probably prefer to wait even longer than that to ensure good conditions.
> 
> Could you get lucky? Sure.  Was last year good? Sure.  Are you more likely to be skiing a few ice-covered machine-made runs with too many people on them, AKA the White Ribbon of Death?  Absolutely.



The question was about what resorts you could walk out and onto the slopes. Marriott Mountainside is one of the best for that purpose. Truth be told February is the best ski month ANYWHERE including CO and UT.

Some years the skiing at Park City is FANTASTIC my definition mountains of powder yes even in December. I know I ski there a LOT. If it is not so great over to Alta, Brighton, Snowbird lots to choose from in the area.

I only threw this out as an option.


----------



## mcow2011 (Aug 31, 2011)

*Just checking last December at MOU*

December 21, 2010


Holiday Dump Drops Over Four Feet of Snow at Park City Mountain Resort

Park City Mountain Resort received over four feet of snow in 72 hours from a big holiday dump that blanketed the Western part of the country. The recent storm follows a tremendous early season, with the Resort recording 146” of snow for the season and an 82” settled base depth from the Jupiter Snow Stake.

That is my definition of Fantastic snow for December.

Again MOU was just an option and certainly later in the year Jan, FEB, Mar, and even April have more snow normatlly than December but hey some  years November Thanksgiving is great for skiing in UT, ID, CO, NM its all up to Mother Nature.

I like Feb and March the best for spring skiing personally.


----------



## sml2181 (Aug 31, 2011)

ondeadlin said:


> I skied 29 days last year, all in Colorado and Utah, and I think it's safe to say we have different definitions of "fantastic."  I would not touch Mountainside with a 10-foot ski pole before early January, and I'd probably prefer to wait even longer than that to ensure good conditions.
> 
> Could you get lucky? Sure.  Was last year good? Sure.  Are you more likely to be skiing a few ice-covered machine-made runs with too many people on them, AKA the White Ribbon of Death?  Absolutely.




Not to take over this thread but....
Ouch...will be there for Christmas and New year for 2 weeks.... 
One of our clients (a Colorado resident) has been telling us for years now that it is always great skiing at Deer Valley and the Canyons during these weeks. Snow-wise. One never knows who to trust! 

Had Aspen reserved (hotel points) but changed my mind when these low fares to SLC showed up. (So low, that KLM/Delta had to check the rate 3 times.) 
Have now Deer Valley booked (hotel points) but trying to decide between 2 weeks hotel, or a week hotel and a week timeshare, or 2 weeks timeshare/apartment/home rental, car rental...
I TRULY hope I will not regret this!!!


----------



## ondeadlin (Aug 31, 2011)

They will work very, very hard to have the best conditions they can for Christmas.  Every resort does and Deer Valley does it better than most.  And remember, my initial comments were about skiing the week of December 2nd (which, of course, would not have included the big snow storm being referenced - a snowstorm that any local would tell you is not typical for December).

But, yes, you're certainly taking a greater chance than you would be at a higher elevation.

The more of a groomer skier you are, the greater the chance you'll be happy with December conditions, although perhaps not the crowds.  If you told me you wanted to ski trees or bowls for Christmas, I'd say your taking an even bigger chance.

Park City is hurt at the beginning and the end of the season by its lower elevation (compared to, say, the Cottonwoods or Breckenridge - I'm not familiar enough with Aspen to offer a comparison).  In the beginning of the season, it takes longer for Park City to build a base, and at the end of the season its base melts off much quicker.

Hence, the higher risk factor.


----------



## mcow2011 (Aug 31, 2011)

*End of December and first of Jan are...*



sml2181 said:


> Not to take over this thread but....
> Ouch...will be there for Christmas and New year for 2 weeks....
> One of our clients (a Colorado resident) has been telling us for years now that it is always great skiing at Deer Valley and the Canyons during these weeks. Snow-wise. One never knows who to trust!
> 
> ...



Usually GREAT for skiing at both resorts.


----------



## mcow2011 (Aug 31, 2011)

ondeadlin said:


> They will work very, very hard to have the best conditions they can for Christmas.  Every resort does and Deer Valley does it better than most.  And remember, my initial comments were about skiing the week of December 2nd (which, of course, would not have included the big snow storm being referenced - a snowstorm that any local would tell you is not typical for December).
> 
> But, yes, you're certainly taking a greater chance than you would be at a higher elevation.
> 
> ...



They had half of that base before the 72 hour storm.

By Christmas time MOST years there is plenty of snow at Mountainside. In fact many years Thanksgiving has been decent. Mother nature rules. The base at most resorts are now man made when enough cold weather hits then the Utah powder is just added on top by mother nature.


----------



## mcow2011 (Aug 31, 2011)

*Agreed*



ondeadlin said:


> They will work very, very hard to have the best conditions they can for Christmas.  Every resort does and Deer Valley does it better than most.  And remember, my initial comments were about skiing the week of December 2nd (which, of course, would not have included the big snow storm being referenced - a snowstorm that any local would tell you is not typical for December).
> 
> But, yes, you're certainly taking a greater chance than you would be at a higher elevation.
> 
> ...



Higher risk at early December rather than later in the season.


----------



## ondeadlin (Aug 31, 2011)

mcow2011 said:


> By Christmas time MOST years there is plenty of snow at Mountainside. In fact many years Thanksgiving has been decent.



I have skied Park City in December and that's simply not true. But I will not rely on personal anecdotes.

Bestsnow.net does historical analysis of snowfall at every major ski area in the country.  All statistics.  It's the best site on the web by far in that category.  Here's their comment on Park City:

"Weather restrictions and deep snow both unusual on lower mountain. Snowmaking dependent in early season, often slushy in spring. Base areas at Deer Valley and The Canyons are similar."

Under best time to ski it says "January/February for surface conditions."  Know why January/February?  Because by March there is already melt at the lower elevations in Park City.

BTW, know what it says for best time to ski Alta? "Anytime as Alta usually opens by Thanksgiving with close to its requisite 3-4 foot base. December to March for powder. No longer as sensitive to Saturday/holiday crowds with the Collins high speed lift."  Note none of those compliments for Park City.


----------



## sml2181 (Sep 1, 2011)

Well, let's hope it is like skiing in Europe during these weeks - there we would go to resorts with an elevation of at least 1800 meter to make sure that snow is ok.
My sons don't have a problem skiing on ice although they prefer not to of course - they learned that here in Europe, so let's see if the girls can do it too. 

I think my children are good skiers. I always forget the levels, but both sons do double blacks without a problem, one of my daughters started doing double blacks last year and my youngest started doing blacks last year in Breckenridge.  
Would that make it better, or worse? 

We can only take a family ski trip during these weeks this season, but both sons will be skiing with school in Switzerland in February anyway. 

It seems I can cancel my flights without a fee. 
Should I reconsider? 
I have plenty of options to stay there; I have my fixed weeks still reserved and I can use hotel points. 

To the op - 

I am not familiar at all with Worldmark, but I have stayed at the Wyndham Steamboat. The units were nice and with the shuttle, I would certainly consider staying there. But, I own at the Sheraton there, which is more comfortable which makes it less likely I would stay at the Wyndham. 
Since Marriott has been mentioned in this thread, I would also suggest the Hyatt ski resorts, and the HGVC Valdoro. I think our family loves the Valdoro most - and we own at other ski resorts besides the one in Steamboat, which somehow receive higher ratings usually than the Valdoro does.


----------



## mcow2011 (Sep 1, 2011)

*Agreed*

Duplicate Post Removed


----------



## mcow2011 (Sep 1, 2011)

*Agreed*



ondeadlin said:


> They will work very, very hard to have the best conditions they can for Christmas.  Every resort does and Deer Valley does it better than most.  And remember, my initial comments were about skiing the week of December 2nd (which, of course, would not have included the big snow storm being referenced - a snowstorm that any local would tell you is not typical for December).
> 
> But, yes, you're certainly taking a greater chance than you would be at a higher elevation.
> 
> ...



I agree, that their is a higher risk in early December rather than later in the season.


----------



## mcow2011 (Sep 1, 2011)

*Not true?*



ondeadlin said:


> I have skied Park City in December and that's simply not true. But I will not rely on personal anecdotes.
> 
> Bestsnow.net does historical analysis of snowfall at every major ski area in the country.  All statistics.  It's the best site on the web by far in that category.  Here's their comment on Park City:
> 
> ...



Are you kidding me?

Tell me when was the last time that PC was not open by Christmas time?

MOST years they are open by Thanksgiving. Thanksgiving skiing is a gamble and some years it is decent, not fantastic just decent, IMO, but by Christmas week MOST years they have almost ALL runs open.

Call the resort and find out for yourself. I ski there all the time.

Here is their phone number 1.800.222.PARK ( 7275)

The orgindal question was what resort can you walk from and go skiing. Park City Mountain resort is one of the best for doing that. I don't care when or if the original poster visits PC. I only threw out some possible dates that were available at bargain prices. I would recommend skiiing in Feb or March.

Here is la ink to see historical snow totals for various resorts.

http://www.myweather2.com/Ski-Resor...rica/Utah/Park-City/historical-snow-data.aspx

Later in the year there is more snow and at higher elevations that is a given.

Alta, Snowbird, Brighton all have higher starting points and the snow patterns coming off the Great Salt Lake dump on the Cottonwood canyons and give those resorts MORE snow than Park City every year. Some days however you can't even get to those resorts because of avalanche control and road conditons. PC is rarely closed or unaccesible. 

PC is a great resort if someone wants to walk out of their room and onto the runs. Do other resorts in the area have better snow YES, Alta, Snowbird, Brighton. 

If you have better suggestions then give them. If you don't like skiing in PC in Dec fine don't ski there. But don't tell me it is not true that "By Christmas time MOST years there is plenty of snow at Mountainside. In fact many years Thanksgiving has been decent." When I know from personal experience that it is true.

Here are some other suggestions for the original question. WM NM Red River has lifts you can walk to. WM Steamboat Springs is only 1/4 mile from the ski resort not a walk to resoert but pretty close. Also WM Wolfcreek UT is about 7 miles from the ski resort. WM Midway UT is about 15 minutes from Deer Valley PC Utah their east entrance. ID and NV are also worth considering not to far from ski resorts. But if i had to choose a great walk out resort onto the runs it would definitely be Marriotts Mountainside Resort.

Hope this helps.


----------



## mcow2011 (Sep 1, 2011)

sml2181 said:


> Not to take over this thread but....
> Ouch...will be there for Christmas and New year for 2 weeks....
> One of our clients (a Colorado resident) has been telling us for years now that it is always great skiing at Deer Valley and the Canyons during these weeks. Snow-wise. One never knows who to trust!
> 
> ...



You should have a great time for those weeks. Christmas and New Years are very busy at those resorts but the snow is usually pretty good by then at  Deer Valley, Park City and the Canyons. If the snow isn't great by then consider a short drive to Brighton, Solitude up Big Cottonwood Canyon or Alta and Snowbird up Little Cottonwood Canyon. Both canyons receive lots of annual snowfall. 

Staying in PC is better than those canyons. Much more to do in and around Park City. Its about an hour drive from PC to Alta, Snowbird or Brighton, Solitude resorts. Keep in mind those resorts are in different canyons but they are all about 1 hour from Park CIty.


----------



## twinmommy19 (Sep 1, 2011)

wow - you guys are very difficult to please.   Last year we booked one of those getaways at Marriott Mountainside for the week after Thanksgiving. It cost $280 for a 2 BDMR 2 BTH unit.  The flights from NYC were around $300 and Liftopia lift tickets were $33 per day.  Conditions were excellent, there were no crowds whatsoever, and pretty much all the restaurants on Main Street were running two for one specials.  Were all the runs open, definitely not - but there was plenty of skiable terrain for a very enjoyable ski trip (+60 runs open) and this was in November.  Sure - we got lucky with the weather last year, but there is no way that PCMR has less than 50 runs operating on an average mid-December date.  The weather also isn't as bitter cold as in February which can often make for a more enjoyable on mountain experience IMO.  

However, many people feel that if they are going to fly somewhere to go skiing, they only want to ski in the best conditions possible.  Everyone's standards are different.  For us, ski in / ski out accomodations are more important than having perfect ski conditions.  (I guess I should be grateful that we come from the east coast where it's always icy and PCMR on opening day probably has better conditions than our local Mountain Creek mountain has all season!) So I'd easily sacrafice having only 60 runs available rather than all 150 runs for this benefit, because we prefer being able to come and go from the mountain throughout the day, eat lunch in our room, etc.


----------



## mcow2011 (Sep 1, 2011)

bonk2boy said:


> wow - you guys are very difficult to please.   Last year we booked one of those getaways at Marriott Mountainside for the week after Thanksgiving. It cost $280 for a 2 BDMR 2 BTH unit.  The flights from NYC were around $300 and Liftopia lift tickets were $33 per day.  Conditions were excellent, there were no crowds whatsoever, and pretty much all the restaurants on Main Street were running two for one specials.  Were all the runs open, definitely not - but there was plenty of skiable terrain for a very enjoyable ski trip (+60 runs open) and this was in November.  Sure - we got lucky with the weather last year, but there is no way that PCMR has less than 50 runs operating on an average mid-December date.  The weather also isn't as bitter cold as in February which can often make for a more enjoyable on mountain experience IMO.
> 
> However, many people feel that if they are going to fly somewhere to go skiing, they only want to ski in the best conditions possible.  Everyone's standards are different.  For us, ski in / ski out accomodations are more important than having perfect ski conditions.  (I guess I should be grateful that we come from the east coast where it's always icy and PCMR on opening day probably has better conditions than our local Mountain Creek mountain has all season!) So I'd easily sacrafice having only 60 runs available rather than all 150 runs for this benefit, because we prefer being able to come and go from the mountain throughout the day, eat lunch in our room, etc.



For less than $300 on a getaway it is worth the risk, IMO. Marriott Mountainside is sure a great resort if you want a nice resort within walking distance to the slopes. I have been skiing the area for over 40 years.


----------



## ondeadlin (Sep 2, 2011)

mcow2011 said:


> Are you kidding me?
> 
> Tell me when was the last time that PC was not open by Christmas time?



I never said they weren't open - what I disagreed with was your contention that "By Christmas time MOST years there is plenty of snow at Mountainside. In fact many years Thanksgiving has been decent."

Mountainside does not have plenty of snow at Christmas most years, as I showed you by pointing to the best site on the web for tracking snow.  

As far as Thanksgiving, that one honestly made me laugh, but it was also enlightening.  Your idea of "decent" conditions is - I think - very, very different from most folks who are serious about skiing.

That's fine.  Different strokes for different folks.  I think it's great that some skiers can be happy skiing in conditions that I wouldn't pay to ski.  It helps keep the resort viable and fills hotel rooms and restaurants for the good ski town folks.


----------



## twinmommy19 (Sep 2, 2011)

The conditions at PCMR *LAST YEAR *during the week after Thanksgiving on the terrain that was open was very good.  It was equivalent or better than all of the following ski conditions for trips we took after that:

Mountain Creek / Hunter  (MLK weekend, couple late Feb / March dates) 
Killington (Superbowl weekend - first weekend of February - I admit this was the BEST II getaway we ever snagged last minute to KLL 2 BDRM for $342.)
Heavenly (first week in April - another cheap II getaway to Marriott Timber Lodge)  

We are recreational skiers though, so yes, we are easy to please.  As I stated, we probably would not ever choose to travel to a location that wasn't on the mountain.  We spent maybe $1,100 total for 3 getaway ski trips last season to these 3 great resorts.  One (KLL) was driving distance from our home and we got very lucky with that one.  The others were early and late season, but we'd rather take our chances, than spend more than double that to go during peak time for only one week and spend double on the airfare too.  This is just my opinion, and it was reinforced last year with the March blizzards in Tahoe. First week in April turned out to be a perfect time there. Had we traveled there during peak the mountain would have been closed many days (literally) because of the storms.  So weather is always a risk anyway.  This is just my opinion, of course.  Maybe if we are extremely unlucky one year with this approach I will end up changing my view.


----------



## Steve (Sep 2, 2011)

ondeadlin said:


> Maybe we have a reading comprehension issue as much as a ski conditions issue



With my moderator hat on:

I don't know if there is a reading comprehension issue in this thread or not, but there is a courtesy issue here.  This thread is getting too snippy and too personal.  Often how you say something is as important as what you say.   Perhaps rereading the TUG BBS rules would be a good idea.

Steve
TUG Moderator


----------



## ondeadlin (Sep 2, 2011)

Steve, 

I edited my comment out of respect for your viewpoint.  Sorry for causing you to put your moderator hat on.  I've sent you a PM on the topic.

Jim


----------



## ondeadlin (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonk,

I'm a big fan of late-season skiing.  The conditions are often better than peak season.  But if you're going to ski late-season, you need to either know there's a history of late conditions (the Cottonwoods, Summit County) or wait until you see how the season develops.

I'm also a big fan of economy skiing.  I got in three great days in early December last year in Tahoe after a huge dump. FF miles, WM bonus time, Epic Pass - so it cost me almost nothing but food and car rental.  The key for me, though, is I didn't make those Tahoe plans in August - I waited until I knew they had good snow.

I'll make plans well in advance, but only if I know the historical trends are in my favor.  Park City the first week of April is a pretty decent bet.  You might lose, but it's a good bet.  

Park City the first week of December?  Bad bet in August at almost any price.

That's all I'm saying.


----------



## mcow2011 (Sep 6, 2011)

ondeadlin said:


> I never said they weren't open - what I disagreed with was your contention that "By Christmas time MOST years there is plenty of snow at Mountainside. In fact many years Thanksgiving has been decent."
> 
> Mountainside does not have plenty of snow at Christmas most years, as I showed you by pointing to the best site on the web for tracking snow.
> 
> ...



Tell me when was the last time that PC was not open by Christmas time?

MOST years they are open by Thanksgiving. Thanksgiving skiing is a gamble and some years it is decent, not fantastic just decent, IMO, but by Christmas week MOST years they have almost ALL runs open.

Call the resort and find out for yourself. I ski there all the time.

Here is their phone number 1.800.222.PARK ( 7275)

The orgindal question was what resort can you walk from and go skiing. Park City Mountain resort is one of the best for doing that. I don't care when or if the original poster visits PC. I only threw out some possible dates that were available at bargain prices. I would recommend skiiing in Feb or March.

Here is la ink to see historical snow totals for various resorts.

http://www.myweather2.com/Ski-Resort...snow-data.aspx

Later in the year there is more snow and at higher elevations that is a given.

Alta, Snowbird, Brighton all have higher starting points and the snow patterns coming off the Great Salt Lake dump on the Cottonwood canyons and give those resorts MORE snow than Park City every year. Some days however you can't even get to those resorts because of avalanche control and road conditons. PC is rarely closed or unaccesible. 

PC is a great resort if someone wants to walk out of their room and onto the runs. Do other resorts in the area have better snow YES, Alta, Snowbird, Brighton. 

If you have better suggestions then give them. If you don't like skiing in PC in Dec fine don't ski there. But don't tell me it is not true that "By Christmas time MOST years there is plenty of snow at Mountainside. In fact many years Thanksgiving has been decent." When I know from personal experience that it is true.

Here are some other suggestions for the original question. WM NM Red River has lifts you can walk to. WM Steamboat Springs is only 1/4 mile from the ski resort not a walk to resoert but pretty close. Also WM Wolfcreek UT is about 7 miles from the ski resort. WM Midway UT is about 15 minutes from Deer Valley PC Utah their east entrance. ID and NV are also worth considering not to far from ski resorts. But if i had to choose a great walk out resort onto the runs it would definitely be Marriotts Mountainside Resort.

Hope this helps.

I have been skiing in the area for over 40 years I know from first hand what the condidtions have been.


----------



## ondeadlin (Sep 8, 2011)

Again, you're attacking a straw man.  I never said PC wouldn't be open.

All ski resorts are typically open for Christmas, but there's a difference between being open and having good conditions, i.e. "plenty of snow." 

As I said to you earlier, I think we have very different ideas of what "plenty of snow" is and what "decent" conditions are (the idea of "decent" conditions at PC in "many" years for Thanksgiving honestly is laughable to me). 

But that's fine.  Again, the resort needs folks who are satisfied skiing crowded, icy, machine-made runs in November and December.  It's good for everyone.  The original poster can read the differing opinions and choose for himself.


----------



## ondeadlin (Dec 15, 2011)

Just thought I'd revisit this thread to point out that ski conditions are terrible in Park City right now.

So much so folks are wondering about non-ski activities:

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=160747

I actually got two nice days in at Breck last week, but December skiing is always, always a gamble when planned in advance.


----------

